# SA Metro Adelaide



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Fished again for squid a few days ago. I found a good school almost immediately and my jig was taken within 30 sec of hitting the water. I managed 6 squid before I drifted too far away. I managed another 2 after that but then lost the school.

Drifting in the shallows, I noticed a few eagle rays swimming around, so just for fun I grabbed the heaviest trace I had (30cm of 20lb mono with a size 4 hook on the end) and clipped it to my 6 lb braid.

A small piece of snook was impaled and I cast out in the general direction. 1min later the line took off. With such a light rod, I could not put any hurt on the fish. It went on a big run and soon had all 100m of my braid out and down to my 20m on mono backing. I was forced to chase the ray and it lead me all over the shallows before heading out to sea. I fought it for almost an hour, before it stopped and sulked on the bottom.

Applying as much pressure as I dared, I could just lift the ray and after another 10min I had it circling underneath me, and then on the surface. I had no way of landing it and was not game to grab it and bring it into the yak with me. At one point I applied a bit too much pressure, and the line broke.

It was only a baby at about 20lb to 30lb, but great fun on my 6lb whiting/gar outfit (Tica Spinfocus 2000 that I won at OnkaStompa matched to a $20 okuma rod).

I headed in and caught a little YFW on a piece of bloodworm before calling it a day.

Had some people over for a BBQ yesterday and the squid went down a treat marinated in some sweet chilli, coated in breadcrumbs, paprika and sesame seeds and cooked quickly on the hot plate.


----------



## baldy2004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Good stuff Kelvin! Good to see people getting out there and getting a decent feed. Im still not game to take my yak out off the gulf as yet, need a bit more practice first! After christmas I'll give it a shot somewhere most likely.


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice effort!

which beaches in metro adelaide are you catching Squid! i havent tried locally before!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

minivau said:


> Nice effort!
> 
> which beaches in metro adelaide are you catching Squid! i havent tried locally before!


If there's weed there's squid lol. I haven't found a single spot that doesn't produce the goods at least sometimes. Seacliff is my clear favourite though.

Kelvin: What depth was the YFW in? I had a flick with some poppers the other day just after high tide and only got one follow. Thinking I might need to wait for a good low to get a lure close to them.


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job K, good to see more catches in SA finally

I didnt get out on the yak, but yesterday I caught six good sized squid from the beach. There were plenty around, I could have kept going but had my feed.

Looking forward to some more good weather and getting out on the yak.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I fish from marino to glenelg usually, and as Jon stated, the squid are everywhere. I just drift over weed in 1m to 5m of water until I find them.

Jon, I caught the YFW in 1m of water and usually target them in 0.5m to 1.5m and usually only 50m to 100m from the shore.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Kelvin11 said:


> I fish from marino to glenelg usually, and as Jon stated, the squid are everywhere. I just drift over weed in 1m to 5m of water until I find them.
> 
> Jon, I caught the YFW in 1m of water and usually target them in 0.5m to 1.5m and usually only 50m to 100m from the shore.


Cheers Kelvin. I reckon I was casting into about 1m of water, probably need them in shallower water for the poppers to be effective.


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

my local beaches are henley, grange, etc, have you ever gone squidding there??? any success?

i might try glenelg or a bit further down in the future.

are you normally using squid jigs or tommies with a hook?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Great going Kelvin your definitely the Squid King








At this rate it want take long to get the old colour back on this yak ;-) 
Out of interest were the squid on your Pimped cheapies or did you crack out the Yo-Zuri's


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I've caught squid off Henley jetty, but haven't tried off the Yak there yet. I still have too many places to explore down south first.

1 squid was on Tommie, the rest were all caught on one of the cheap squid jigs I purchased when I first bought my Yak.

The jig is a little brown with tuna oil and squid ink, but works great. I just touch up the hooks every few trips, and repair any tears, and add a bit more color with permanent marker.

I have also tracked down some glass beads and inserted 2 into the jig. It now has a nice rattle which adds a nice touch


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Caught another dozen squid today.


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

Kelvin11 said:


> Caught another dozen squid today.


Lucky you! where abouts did you catch them??
pretty wary of metro beaches atm with all the sharks around!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Caught off seacliff


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

Ever seen any sharks at seacliff???!
where abouts do u launch from? never been out there


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I have never seen any sharks while kayaking but I try not too look too hard. ;-)

I launch off the beach


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

The wind today made fishing difficult, but I still managed a few squid. The gar were around, but reluctant to bite and I only managed 1 gar and 1 tommie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I managed some more gar and squid yesterday


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good haul of squirters Kelvin  Do you do better on the squid in deeper or shallower water where you fish?

I think I spy a cuttlefish in your bag from Jan 5th - are they a rare catch for you? I've still never caught one! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Squidder, I get about half a dozen cuttlefish each year.

I squid in water between 1m to 5m deep and seem to do better in the shallow water. However many people fish the same spots and catch most of their squid deeper.

I think it is because I fish with floats and my jigs are too close to the surface when I am out deeper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Today I was keen to get into some gar. On the way to my fishing spot I even went to the trouble of buying a tub of gents to supplement my usual bait supply. Conditions were perfect with a light breeze blowing from the south. I launched the Yak and sat 100m off the beach to get a few YFW before heading deeper.

The yellowfin didn't disappoint and I was soon onto my first fish. The size has improved and I didn't throw back a single fish for the session. I managed 14 yellowfin to 35cm and 1 mullet in an hour, before heading out deeper to try for gar.

I burleyed heavily for a long time without any sign of any tommies or gar. To pass the time I had a line out for squid and soon pulled in a few big ones. After 2 hours I had plenty of squid but still no signs of gar.

I left the burley pot in, but pulled in my gar rig and changed to a paternoster rig for whiting. Bait was fresh squid tentacle and it was not long before I had a few LJ on board. I managed 1 nice KGW at 33cm before hooking up a ray. Keen to get back into the whiting I clamped down and busted off and clipped on another rig. 30sec later I had a big bite before connecting with a good fish. In the clear water I could see I was onto a good whiting, and soon had a PB 38cm king george on deck.

The crate was now full of fish and with a long cleaning job ahead of me, I packed up and dumped the rest of my pellets overboard and unrigged my rods. As I headed in I noticed the gar had finally turned up. But I had plenty of fish and called it a day.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Fish BBQ at Kelvin's everyone.
Mate what a haul. well done and congrats on the PB.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

G'day Kelvin ... this series of reports is a pretty impressive record of hauling in some great fish.  Well done on the PB KGW. How did you release the ray - or did it release itself?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Ray self released ;-)

I had no chance on 6lb and a little whiting rod.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

You must live alone to have all those squids in the kitchen on a regular basis.I'm bannished to the back yard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope

As long as I clean up after, I am still allowed to clean fish and squid in the kitchen sink


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I hit Glenelg today and managed to get a nice mixed feed before the wind picked up. Action was slow but steady and I gradually put together a nice bag of fish. Everything was caught on squid tenticles. They seem to work as well as cockles which are just too expensive to use these days. 

The final tally was 3 KGW, 1 trevally, 1 flathead, 1 flounder, 2 LJ and 2 red mullet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

The big LJ went 34cm


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is the catch ready for cleaning.

KGW and chips for dinner tonight


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

There's nothing quite like your consistency Kelvin.
As always, hard to beat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Got onto a school of ST off Glenelg today. I caught some KG and red mullet, then the ST moved in and in was mayhem for 20min with double headers, double hookups and numerous dropped fish.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

There you go again ... you glutton for punishment.
Onya Kelvin.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I fished off Brighton today. The weather was great as it usually is at this time of year. I anchored up about 500m west of the jetty and started burleying. It took about 20min for the fish to come on the bite, but then they really turned it on. I fished one rod with a float and gents and managed 4 gar and 26 bait sized tommies. The other rod had a paternoster rig with squid for bait and accounted for 2 red mullet, 2 nice KGW and 14 silver whiting.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Kelvin that was a great result. What do you use for your magic burley?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Burley was chicken pellets mixed with squid heads and fish frames and gut.
I buy a big 25kg sack of pellets every 2 years or so and mix in used cooking oil.

The Squid I catch are processed with tubes and wings for eating, tentacles for bait and heads and guts for burley. Fish are usually filleted with heads for crab bait, frames and guts for burley.
Currently I am using a small burley pot which I fill with fish and squid, then top up with burley. When I fish for gar I tie it off near the surface. When I am after whiting, I lower it down to the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I dusted off the Yak today and headed out to chase some squid and restock the freezer.

The squid were a bit slow, but I managed a reasonable bag by drifting and covering lots of water. Average size was good and also caught 1 big one with a 35cm hood. 

Most were caught on Yo Zuri Pheramone jigs.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Kelvin11 said:


> Most were caught on Yo Zuri Pheramone jigs.


A pheramone jig ? :?

Do they smell ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Pheramone skin jigs are the ones that change color depending on the angle you look at them. They work great and were almost as popular as the shrimp hunter jigs when they were first introduced. They have also yet to be copied by other companies.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Fantastic reports Kelvin.
You've certainly got the game worked out.
I'm looking forward to getting out there amongst it soon.
Cheers. Well done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I've had a few days off work and managed to get in a fish every day. Had a quick fish off Glenelg Jetty on Saturday for an hour and managed 1 tommie and 3 gar.

I fished the Onka Stompa Comp on Sunday. It was a great day with over 150 people fishing. I managed 4 bream over 30cm with my biggest going 35cm, but there were at least 5 bream bigger than mine. The winning fish was a massive 45cm. I also saw a few nice mulloway caught. I did manage to catch a 32.5cm mullet which was good enough to win me the 'other fish' category and get me a few nice prizes.

Today I fished off the beach in my Yak. Squid were everywhere, but the water was so clear and they were very spooky. I saw at least 40 squid during the day but only managed 7. They would stand off and just touch the jig with their tentacles then swim away. I they tried for gar, but found plenty of tommies and small slimy mackerel. The gar were there but the mackerel beat them to the hook. They were perfect bait size and I have stocked up on plenty of bait for the coming summer.

All up caught 25 mackerel, 10 Tommies and 7 squid.


----------



## baldy2004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice work Kelvin, keep up the great reports, always good to read!


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Great stuff Kelvin. I've seen squid in that mood before and have to say I think it's got to do with the time of the month, tide or spawning cycle rather than water clarity because I've caught very aggressive squid in crystal clear water before.

Those little slimies look like awsome bait - just right for 2 x 8/0s for snapper/mulloway etc.

By the way, you should start a new topic each time you put a report up because I just realised I've missed a couple on this thread because when I see it listed it's months old and hadn't bothered reading it again. Just a suggestion.

Damien


----------



## grumpy (Oct 7, 2009)

Great reports Kelvin keep up the good work.
Cheers Grumpy


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking forward to getting back to get in my kayak to get some squid soon!

havent really tried off metro beaches tho - mainly i go between port hughes and moonta bay and normally do alright.

where are some of the best places for squid on metro beaches???


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Big D
I've got a snapper charter booked for me and 5 mates in 3 weeks time and hope to turn them into some big reds. 
I should start a new topic, but am lazy. Also I like to keep my posts in the one topic so I can use it as a diary and go back and see what I caught last year and when.

Minivau, I have done well from Marino to Brighton, and also off the end of glenelg jetty.


----------



## Tbone (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the great reports, have been finding plenty of squid on metro beaches. I will keep an eye out for ya


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

Tbone said:


> Thanks for the great reports, have been finding plenty of squid on metro beaches. I will keep an eye out for ya


which ones you been to lately where you have had luck???


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I fished from the Yak today for a modest mixed bag. Talking to others on the water today, conditions were tough, with the squid and YFW slow.

I managed 2 squid 3 Tommies and 4 YFW


----------



## saltysailor (Apr 26, 2009)

well done kelvin, did you get the haul around Marino/Seacliff, im hanging to get back to Adelaide in two weeks to grab some squid, catcha


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep around the marino seacliff area


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Good to see you've been out and got a good feed 



Kelvin11 said:


> I've got a snapper charter booked for me and 5 mates in 3 weeks time and hope to turn them into some big reds.


And how did you go, any reds


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Only 2 big reds and a few whiting and LJ


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I went for another whiting fish today. With most people back to work, there were alot fewer people fishing at my spot.

I enjoy fishing for yellowfin whiting from a Yak as it enables me to fish two rods in comfort. I can also fish unweighted as I don't need any sinker to cast and can just lob my bait out using the wind or waves. I can also stay on the sandbar longer as I don't have to wade back to shore before the gutter gets too deep.

I sat 150m off the beach and fished from 12 till 2pm. The fish were steady and I managed my bag with no trouble at all.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Well done Kevin top catch and a nice feed mate..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Had some mates visit from Canberra
We headed out in the gulf today and took turns on the Outback and also waded out. Caught some nice big squid, then caught some whiting in close.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Had a great lunch of whiting sashimi, and beer battered squid and whiting


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Whiting sashimi, have never thought of that  
A sneaky question, were the squid caught on your modified cheapies or a real one ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Caught 1 squid on the cheapy, 1 on a pheramone skin jig and the rest on a tommie and squid witch


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I've enjoyed fishing there many times Kelvin... especially since you showed me the ropes.
Many thanks again.
Although, I find the morning low tide is not as good as the PM low tide...do you agree?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

I prefer an afternoon low tide because it means I can sleep in, but have done equally well on both.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Another pic from a friends camera.
Awesome conditions yesterday. Unfortunately I snapped a mast on the Mirage Drive.
But I was going to upgrade to a V2 sprocket, mast and ST fins anyway.


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

I went for a drive down to Marino Rocks yesterday for the first time, i was surprised at how steep some of the hills are around there!

What is the best place to launch a kayak?? i saw the path near the cafe there, but it seemed the path going down there was all cracked up which would make it hard to use my little kayak trailer.. 
the other placed i checked out was at the Kingston Park caravan park, that looked like it would be a better place to launch.

Is there any other locations around that area that are easier to launch to get out in the Marino area??

Cheers


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey minivau

The best/easiest place to launch is the boat ramp area near the Seacliff yacht club. The ramp at Marino near the cafe can be treacherous when the sea breeze is up. In my opinion the better fishing is Kingston Park / Seacliff area anyway. There is another broken cement ramp where the cliffs start at Kingston Park / Marino, but it can be a hassle there too. Stick to Seacliff!


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

fisher said:


> Hey minivau
> 
> The best/easiest place to launch is the boat ramp area near the Seacliff yacht club. The ramp at Marino near the cafe can be treacherous when the sea breeze is up. In my opinion the better fishing is Kingston Park / Seacliff area anyway. There is another broken cement ramp where the cliffs start at Kingston Park / Marino, but it can be a hassle there too. Stick to Seacliff!


Hello
Thanks for the reply 
I will check out the Seacliff boat ramp on friday morning, it looks like a great place to launch according to google maps!
Would you recommend heading back towards Marino or Brighton once i launch??
Looking to catch squid.... and i dont know what else you catch out there?? sounds like KG whiting are prominent.. anything else common out in that area??

Thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

April is a great month for fishing in Adelaide. With the recent heavy rain and wind, I thought I would fish the inshore grounds around glenelg and see if I could get onto a few fish.

I arrived on low tide after lunch and set up a burley trail of small pieces of fish frames and guts. The water was nice and dirty and I knew a few fish would be around. I was soon onto a procession of small 20cm to 25cm snapper. After catching and releasing a few, a school of slimy mackerel moved into the burley and I took the time to stock up on bait. I sent out a slightly bigger bait and was rewarded with a hard hit. The fish pulled a bit of drag and I knew it was a bigger snapper. After a short fight, I was happy to land a little snapper that went 42cm.

Two small salmon joined me, and I caught a few more slimies before calling it a day.
I finished the day with 1 snapper at 42cm, 2 small salmon, and about 2 dozen slimies (used 6 for bait).

It is the second legal snapper I have caught from the kayak and I was stoked to catch the fish only 500m from shore and only 15 min from home.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Nothing like the feeling of a snapper from a yak - bring em on!!


----------



## saltysailor (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow great catch Kelvin, well done


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Goodonya Kelvin.
Inspirational Snapper for us all to try for.


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

Wot were u going to do with the ray ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Rays are catch and release, although I have eaten the odd Eagle Ray over the years


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

The snapper are still running off glenelg. After the 70cm fish caught off the jetty a few days ago, I was surprised to see no one fishing the jetty.

The launch today was a bit rough, with a strong swell and a few bigger waves close to shore. I took a few waves over the front, but made it through and headed out to my spot. By 2pm I was anchored in my spot, (same as last time) and set up a burley trail of fish pieces. I fished one light rod on the bottom and managed 1 legal KGW, 1 just under, and 1 slimy mackerel.
I took along a bigger outfit today and had 3000 sized threadline spooled with 10lb braid. I put on a slimy mackerel head and cast this out. After 30min, I had a strong run. I could tell from the head shakes that this was what I was after and was a good fish. After 5 min I had a nice snapper boat side. The gaff slid in easily and I pulled aboard a 58cm snapper. A new PB from the Yak and the 3rd snapper I have caught from the Yak (all in the same spot).

It got quite rough and by 4pm I had had enough and came back in.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Kelvin,

Love reading your trip reports.


----------



## bezerklyboy (Feb 16, 2009)

thats it ...next summer im getting out front , awesome reports as usual Kelvin


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

While i was reading Kelvins most recent post my daughter 5, started to burst out laughing :lol: . Then saying "That fishy is smiling". It took me a while, but then i saw Kelvin's snapper smiling with a cheeky grin. It actually kind of looks like a toothless shark smiling to me.

Well done Kelvin, as usual. I've only caught tiny snapper from the yak off Glenelg.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

After a slow winter, I kicked off the new season with a few squid. Managed to get 14 all up  Did not see any whiting or snook but it should only be another few weeks before they show up.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thats going straight into the squid comp ! ;-) (edit - just checked - and it has :lol: )

Well done Kelvin - and welcome back from winter break


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I have eaten all of my last catch so it was time to restock. I have to work this evening, so only had time for a quick fish. The squid were hungry and it only took me 2 drifts to catch my bag limit. Once I hit the patch, it was on with ink flying everywhere. 

Average size was very good


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome work Kelvin 8) 8) great fun catching them.... Worst bit is cleaning them 

*****


----------



## kraaken (Jun 6, 2008)

Kelvin11 said:


> After a slow winter, I kicked off the new season with a few squid. Managed to get 14 all up  Did not see any whiting or snook but it should only be another few weeks before they show up.


Hey Kelvin,

I was out off Marino Rocks last Sunday and got 3 snook in 5 minutes after a couple of squid - if I liked them a little better (and wasn't too lazy to clean them ;-) ), I reckon I could've stayed and caught 10 or more in quick succession. It seems as though they're here and hungry ATM. Good size too - think the biggest would've gone 80 cm.

Cheers,

Craig


----------

